# 15 female dubia and 5 males enough??



## adam1120 (Jun 5, 2011)

wondering if it was good enough to start a good colonly for my beardies just ordred them online right now? also maybe if my tegu eat them when he comes?


----------



## james.w (Jun 5, 2011)

It would probably be ok, but will take quite a while to get enough to use as a food supply.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 5, 2011)

I started with close to 40 females and they gave me 40 males too but I fed most of the males to my beardie lol. It would be a couple months if you did 15:5. Are you hoping for a primary staple or a here and there sort of thing? I no longer have my roaches  Other family members weren't excited about roaches in the house lol.


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 5, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> wondering if it was good enough to start a good colonly for my beardies just ordred them online right now? also maybe if my tegu eat them when he comes?



With so few it will take you an extremely long time (I'm guessing six months or longer) to build the colony to where you can begin using them as a food source. 

The key with Dubias is to give them lots of water, they need a ton of it, quite often. I found their numbers to explode with adequate water.

I would suggest ordering at least a few hundred and allowing their population to explode while you are feeding your beardies other stuff, such as greens, crickets and super worms.


...Jefroka


----------



## james.w (Jun 5, 2011)

I got 350 mixed sizes and don't have enough to feed an adult tegu, beardie, Savannah daily. I feed other stuff and do roaches here and there.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 5, 2011)

well i hope i can do it im gunna make that water drops with that stuff soil moist so water wont be a problem and heat i got enough of that i got it setup at 95 degrees with a undertank heater. my family no that excited too but understand its whats good for beardie


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 5, 2011)

Keeping citrus available to them at all times really seems to increase productivity.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 5, 2011)

ive read that citrus is vigara for them lol im soo excited i try and avoid tegutalk to froget my tegu coming lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am not sure if you were saying in the last postyou were using soil I would justgetrid of that. I started with 500 mixed I wentto the feeder store $98 for 500 seemed like a good deal.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 13, 2011)

I started with a very small colony for a va show. id say it been at least 3 months and its just now starting to be able to pick some here and there to use for my 3 beardies. It is annoying how most of them are sub/adults and none can be used for my babies. I do find the roaches amusing to watch and they smell better then crickets.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 13, 2011)

no lol i think your talkin to me its not soil lol its soil moist its water cystal meant for plants instead of buy it online i just counted all my babys ive had them for goin on 1 month i think and i got 400 babys out of 15 females and 2 maless not badd they tiny but they are growing big i seprasted them from the moms and dads i heard they fight for food see how this goes lol


----------

